# How much are P's near you?



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey everyone! Just wondering what kind of piranhas and how much they cost from your local fish store. Here in ND I have only seen RBP in the lfs (which really sucks BTW) and they cost about 5 bucks for a 1-2 inch. I am very interested to see the diferent prices and types around the states.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Varies. Northern Illinois/Chicagoland about $3.50-$5 at an inch. For RBPs that is. I never see anything other species.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

reds run around $5-7 babies, golds sometimes $40+ I have seen rhoms for 50+ but not sure if it was a rhom this is N.E. oh, there are some stores that can get other piranhas in but you got to trust them


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my lfs are shark aquarium and aquascape, so whatever prices you see on their website are the prices


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No one sells Piranha Locally in my area


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

jp80911 said:


> my lfs are shark aquarium and aquascape, so whatever prices you see on their website are the prices


I wish my lfs happened to be the greatest stores ever!!







Lucky you!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> No one sells Piranha Locally in my area


same here... i'd have to drive a few hours to minneapolis to get them, but down there you can get little natts 5/$25, a 6" rhom will run you about $100, elongs for $75, and mannies for $150, pretty standard pricing as far as i've seen.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

6" reds are like 100$, they had a few juvy (3") rhoms / sanchezi for 120-140$

Thats about it...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

6" reds about 50

rhoms 6"- 80-100

baby reds about 5-10

gold piranha i saw for 200 a while back. needless to say i didn't buy it lol

i saw caribe for 20$ a couple years ago for babies

elongs about 150-200

thats about all i can remember now, but there usually are only reds and occasionally blacks by me. The others ive seen over the last couple years so prices may be a bit off, but either way the prices are a bit high but you can get them from hobbyists cheaper.

I wish aquascape and shark aquarium were my lfs, but i'm sure my bank account is happy they arn't.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

here in the detroit area reds are super common almost at every lfs...gotta drive quite far to find serras tho....4" rhoms around $100 6" Elongs also around 100


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

My reds were $20 each but the store had them on 2 for 1.
Other stores I had seen reds once at $10.

Currently:
4" Reds for $59
3" Caribes for $89
6" Elong for $299
4-5" Manny for $199

I got my 3" serrulatus for $35 about a month ago.

All prices are Canadian.

I'm pretty sure it's rediculously expensive here.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

manny 3-4 inches 175
rhom 6 in $120
rhom 3 in $85
"snake skin piranha" looks like a wild red $125
half in macs they had for $17
half in to inch long rbs $10


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

quebec city, Canada

1" reds = between 15-20$ (if you order and pick them up when they arrive, 10$)

6" rhom = 50$

7-8" elong = 200$

adult red = 70$

and if you're lucky like me, 11" piraya sold as a red = 90$ haha


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Only seen rbps in one shop and that was because he rescued them but he was asking $20 for the two that were about 3 to 4inches... to add they were all weard smashing into the walls and hella spooked out and in bad shape.

Though a lot of places are willing to order them in for me.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

$7 for dime sized up to 1" or so at my LFS. Always have some in stock and Im wondering whos buying all of them cause they always seem to go through a dozen a week. Never seen anything other than RB's at my LFS. I bought mine for $20 each dime sized 4 years ago at the same place. Times change quick eh?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

you guys are very lucky, i live in the cleveland area, every damn store has rb's, for all different prices, but there is a lfs in cleveland almost giving them away,they have so many rbs.they have a yellow 6inch reg 59 on sell for 24, rms has yellow bout the same size for 56, and i seen wimple once for 59 a piece, but since aquarium adventure closed down here we dont have sh**. oh yea that one place had a giant paco 16inch plus for 59. great deal!


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Prices in my area suck! I live in Nova Scotia and have only been able to buy piranha's on Cape Breton Island. No piranha's in any other store in the province. LFS have Red Piranha's at $40.00 per fish.... Bought a Black Diamond Rhom for $28.99 which is better but still high. All fish are about 1" when buying,,,,soon going to buy from online.........Oh well...is what it is....

JP


----------



## wallmanr (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello
I live in Michigan and we have dime size red bellies for $5 and 2inch ones for $7. We also have lots of the gold piranhas going for $10 and that's for a 1inch! Black baby P's for $12 a piece. I picked up an 11in red belly a few months ago for $45 and there is a fish store in my area that has one black diamond Rhom that is 3.5 inches going for $275 big ones!!


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Piranha RB.....$6.99 each at Big Al's aqurium in the City of toronto or Durham region. I was wondering where you can get a Gold or Blue Diamond Piranha in Toronto??


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Nanaimo, Vancouver island BC...baby reds go for 20bucks...rarely ever see serra's here...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Jay-Piranha said:


> Piranha RB.....$6.99 each at Big Al's aqurium in the City of toronto or Durham region. I was wondering where you can get a Gold or Blue Diamond Piranha in Toronto??


Dragon Aquarium @ Sauga - sometimes the Big Al's in Scarborough has some decent Serras. I remembering seeing a serra at Big Al's Vaughan too.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I Think Your best bet would be to get in touch with some of the Site Sponsors. I dont think you will find those Rhoms too readily available...

But , You have LUCKY aquarium , Dragon Aquarium , Big Als Mississauga, Aquatic Kingdom , Below water (Montreal will ship)
Jungle Boogie (BC will ship)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For 3-4inch reds at Big Als edmonton are 49.99 each
4 inch piraya 450$
I didn't even bother looking at the rest


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jay-Piranha said:


> Piranha RB.....$6.99 each at Big Al's aqurium in the City of toronto or Durham region. I was wondering where you can get a Gold or Blue Diamond Piranha in Toronto??


 probably dragon aquarium in missisaugga.. big als in whitby always has rhoms


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would sure like to know why you eastern guys get reasonable prices on P's while we get raped over here?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lower shipping costs maybe?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Must be


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here i got my reds for 3 quid a piece (4.78354 US dollars to be exact). Also picked up a Sanchezi for £12, which is dirt cheap









Other places they generally go for around £3-5, reds that is. On of my lfs had a 5'' mac in for £50, and a couple of 4-5'' wild reds for £20 a piece. Thats about all i seen in, every other place only gets reds.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> my lfs are shark aquarium and aquascape, so whatever prices you see on their website are the prices


same here.

shits tight.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here in Mexico City i buy my 1" pygo $10 bucks each, and my serra rhom 1" $23 dlls. aprox.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah thats about right


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I got mine for $5.00 a piece, but they were dime sized. Full grown I've seen them go from anywhere from $20.00-$30.00 depending on size and coloration.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

i just picked up a 8inch gold diamond rohm for 50.00, he was misslabeled as just a gold spilo, (thanks for the hookup rms)


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my 3 quarter sized RBPs from Aquatics Unlimited in Milwaukee, Wi for 3 for $20.

Just the other day I was bored so I was going to every fish place around me looking at what they had. I was at Petland and they seriously had quarter sized RBPs for $28.00 each.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy Smokes that's alot. The only pet shop that I go to around here it Seahorse. $5 for Rb, $20 for Macs and $50 for Black P.(when he has them in stock). Last time he sold two 8in Rb for $20 because he just wanted to get rid of it.



Mason1 said:


> I got my 3 quarter sized RBPs from Aquatics Unlimited in Milwaukee, Wi for 3 for $20.
> 
> Just the other day I was bored so I was going to every fish place around me looking at what they had. I was at Petland and they seriously had quarter sized RBPs for $28.00 each.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mass: 10 bucks for dime sized-1.5" reds 30 bucks for rhom 1-2", i saw one time a 4" piraya...was 60, also there was a manni in NH once for 80 bucks 4". only time i ever saw that...bout a year ago...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Bradabolics said:


> Nanaimo, Vancouver island BC...baby reds go for 20bucks...rarely ever see serra's here...


5"-6" Rhoms cost around $65

5"-6" Spilo $40-$85 depending on type.

4"-6" Elongatus $80-$100 depending on whether its a BM or Reg Silver.

2"-3" reds $5-$7

thats for Toronto, Canada

hope that helps.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i got a 6 inch rhom for 60 bucks in DE. in the DC area i could get a 14+ rhom for 500.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

The only place I have seen them here it was $50 for 5" RBP's. When my buddy bought the ones i now have he got them for $7 a piece for 1 inchers


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

In montréal P's are expansive
i paid 150$ for a 6 inch rhombeus in 2003
Cariba are 50$ for a 6 inch


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

Here in Michigan,rbp quarter size 7.00 I know a store if they have them blacks for 15 or 5 for 60 and macs are around 20 for quarter size


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Milwaukee, WI area

Dime sized reds about 5 bucks.

A full grown, 10" plus red...around $60

baby "black piranhas" 3" wich are usually sanchezi... around $30 to $50


----------



## kookiefish (Feb 16, 2010)

i have 20 rbs forsale 3in to 6in 10.00 for one or 150.00 for the group


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

GTA . Ive seen

Elongs go From $70.oo -$199. 4-5 " 
Manueli $160.oo 4"
Sanchezi $75.oo 4"
Reds 5" $25.oo ,8 " $30.oo
Reds 1 " + $9.99
Rhoms $80 4" , 8" - 10 " $250-300

thats all I can remember right now.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Basically you can't find them around here. You either drive a hell of a long ways or order from a sponsor. So pretty much sponsor prices plus a bit


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> Basically you can't find them around here. You either drive a hell of a long ways or order from a sponsor. So pretty much sponsor prices plus a bit


Yeah around here it is like that unless you like common piranha like rbp,golds,or the occasional black..Never an elong or any caribe nothing like that....


----------

